# Los efectos de escritorio ya no me van

## el_miki

Hola, soy mu novato con gentoo, resulta que tenía mi escritorio  perfectamente configurado y un dia de buenas a primera me dejaron de funcionar dichos efectos. 

Todo vino a raiz de una actualizacion de nvidia-drivers, que me decía que tenía que quitar el frame buffer del kernel. Así que lo hice y desde entonces ya no me funcionan. El gestor de ventanas Kwin me dice que no se pudieron activar los siguientes efectos... El que más hecho demenos es la animación del cubo de escritorio.

Tengo una Geforce 6200. 

Muchas Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena como que has perdido la aceleración 3D por tocar el kernel, la única forma que se me ocurre de que algo así pase es que no hayas reinstalado el modulo nvidia para el nuevo kernel:

```
emerge nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Si puedes pega la salida de:

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo | grep direct

 

Y si direct rendering te dice No, entonces pega tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

jeje puede que no estes usando el mismo driver de nvidia, o que no tienes ARGBvisuals, bueno hay muchos motivos  :Razz:  tambien pega tu  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## el_miki

Hola, cuando hago un emerge nvidia-drivers me peta...

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-256.53:20101026-203230.log'
> 
>  * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53:
> ...

 

Y lo otro:

 *Quote:*   

> Alucard ~ # glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> Error: unable to open display

 

Alguna idea?

Gracias.Last edited by el_miki on Tue Oct 26, 2010 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## el_miki

Hola el Xorg.0.log

[    17.809] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)

[    17.809] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 30.00-82.00 kHz

[    17.809] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz

[    17.809] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using maximum pixel clock of 155.00 MHz

[    17.809] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[    17.819] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)

[    17.819] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (no mode of this name)

[    17.819] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)

[    17.819] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)

[    17.819] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1280x1024"

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (470, 290) mm

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (69, 89)

[    17.819] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

[    17.819] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    17.819] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    17.819] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    17.846] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.846] 	compiled for 1.9.1, module version = 1.1.0

[    17.846] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.846] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    17.846] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    17.846] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.849] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.849] 	compiled for 1.9.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.849] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.850] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    17.850] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    17.850] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    17.850] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    17.850] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[    17.851] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.68

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: nv44 Board - p387n1  

[    17.861] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

[    17.919] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa59a4000,

	physical address = 0xe0000000, size = 268435456

[    17.949] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x11B (1280x1024)

[    18.179] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    18.202] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

[    18.212] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

[    18.212] (==) RandR enabled

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    18.212] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    18.213] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    18.231] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

[    19.071] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    19.071] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.071] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    19.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.080] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    19.080] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 2.5.0

[    19.080] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    19.080] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    19.080] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.081] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    19.087] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    19.087] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.087] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    19.087] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.087] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.087] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    19.237] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    19.237] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.237] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    19.237] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    19.240] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    19.240] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.240] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.240] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    19.240] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    19.240] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.240] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    19.240] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    19.245] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    19.245] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.245] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    19.245] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.245] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.245] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    19.247] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    19.247] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    19.247] (**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    19.247] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    19.254] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    19.254] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    19.254] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    19.254] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    19.254] (II) USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    19.254] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    19.254] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    19.254] (II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    19.255] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    19.255] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    19.260] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    19.260] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.260] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    19.260] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    19.266] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    19.266] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.266] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    19.266] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.266] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    19.266] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

Pero me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa.... no tengo /etc/X11/xorg.conf tengo las copias de seguridad que hice antes de que petara algo pero no el .conf

Que raro no?

Gracias.

----------

## ensarman

usas el driver vesa no el de Nvidia te apuesto que ni videos puedes reproducir bien xD

el driver no puede ser compilado, puede ser que hayas deshabilidatdo el mttr del kernel aveces eso mata la instalacion o que hayas eliminado la opcion direct rendering del kernel.

el framebuffer no tienes por que eliminarlo, solo que no uses el framebuffer de nvidia, sino el vesafb o uvesafb

leete esta guia, te ayudará un poco:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## el_miki

Hola he configurado el kernel como pone en el manual y sigo sin poder emerge nvidia drivers:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-256.53:20101027-135821.log'
> ...

 

He intentado tambien hacer un Xorg -configure

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
> 
>         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
> ...

 

Entiendo yo, que el problema esta en aglo que tenga yo marcado en el kernel???

Gracias.

----------

## codestation

El mensaje del emerge fallido que has puesto no sirve de mucho, seria mucho mejor que pusieras los mensajes que salen ANTES de lo que has puesto (o poner el log completo en pastebin o similar) para poder ver en que falla la compilación. Saludos.

----------

## el_miki

Hola, el log al que hace referencia está vacío, que raro... weno creo que te valdrá esto:

http://pastebin.com/HpMiKpph

Parce que dice que la config del kernel esta mal... pero ande???

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que tienes seleccionadas las fuentes del kernel que realmente tienes instaladas.

```
eselect kernel list
```

```
ls /usr/src/linux/drivers
```

----------

## el_miki

Hola, tanpoco es eso:

```
Alucard el_miki # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1

  [2]   linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2

  [3]   linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r6

  [4]   linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r7

  [5]   linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r9

  [6]   linux-2.6.36-gentoo *

```

```
Alucard el_miki # ls -l /usr/src/

total 7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 oct 23 17:51 linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 1296 may 21 20:34 linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1416 sep 16 17:24 linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1416 sep 17 20:02 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1448 oct  3 23:08 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1416 oct 23 08:47 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 1760 oct 27 18:03 linux-2.6.36-gentoo

```

Alguna otra idea???

No se si tendrá mucho que ver pero intento cargar el modulo de nvidia y mirad:

```

Alucard el_miki # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

```

Gracias a todos.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba deshabilitar ccache e instalar de nuevo nvidia-drivers.

```
FEATURES="-ccache" (en make.conf)
```

----------

## el_miki

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba deshabilitar ccache e instalar de nuevo nvidia-drivers.
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-ccache" (en make.conf)
> ```
> ...

 

Exactamente el mismo fallo!!!!

----------

## codestation

El error se debe a que no tienes las fuentes preparadas, el kernel que estas usando actualmente es el mismo que tienes seleccionado? (2.6.36). Si no es así selecciona tu kernel actual con eselect kernel, y si lo es entonces solo has un cd /usr/src/linux && make modules_prepare (lo raro es que tengas que hacer esto ya que tendrias que tener las fuentes configuradas de cuando instalaste tu kernel actual, a menos que estes usando genkernel, en tal caso no puedo ayudarte con eso)

----------

## chumi

Hay un bug abierto sobre el tema, es una incompatibilidad entre la versión del kernel y los drivers de nvidia. En el propio bug hay un parche para el ebuild de los drivers de nvidia:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334223

Puedes aplicarlo o bajar a la versión anterior del kernel...

Saludos!!

Edito:

Segun lo que pone en el bug, tambien está solucionado si instalas los driver de nvidia de la siguiente versión: 

```
Working with x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.12
```

----------

## el_miki

 *chumi wrote:*   

> Hay un bug abierto sobre el tema, es una incompatibilidad entre la versión del kernel y los drivers de nvidia. En el propio bug hay un parche para el ebuild de los drivers de nvidia:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334223
> 
> Puedes aplicarlo o bajar a la versión anterior del kernel...
> ...

 

Perdona, pero soy muy pero que muy novato...

Como se aplica ese parche?

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Aplicar parches se hace con el comando patch

Per claro luego hay que tocar el portage.

En fin casi mejor que pongas la siguiente versión.

----------

## ensarman

en fin si es que ese driver no funciona intenta con otra version del mismo ps

----------

## el_miki

Hola, leyéndome detenidamente lo del bug.... es para la versión de nvidia-drivers 256.44 y el kernel 2.6.36 y yo tengo instalada la versión 256.53, con dicho kenel, importa esto???

Hombre también tenía el mismo problema con versiones anteriores del kernel, como 2.6.35.r7 y r9 por eso actualicé el kernel...

Gracias.

----------

## chumi

Pues no tengo claro si será exactamente igual para esa versión, pero creo que cuesta poco probarlo....

El paquete está hard-masked, por lo que tendrás que crear la siguiente línea en /etc/portage/package.unmask (Si no existe el archivo, lo creas):

```
=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.12*
```

Después sincronizas portage y haces emerge de nvidia-drivers. Si funciona, bien, y si no eliminas la línea de /etc/portage/package.unmask y de nuevo haces emerge de nvidia-drivers, con lo que estarás como ahora.

Espero que tengas suerte...

Saludos!!

----------

## el_miki

 *chumi wrote:*   

> Pues no tengo claro si será exactamente igual para esa versión, pero creo que cuesta poco probarlo....
> 
> El paquete está hard-masked, por lo que tendrás que crear la siguiente línea en /etc/portage/package.unmask (Si no existe el archivo, lo creas):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hice esto y ya compilaron los drivers... Despues un Xorg -configure y ya rula todo como antes!!!

Mucahs gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia XD

----------

